#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Google i/o 2018 and Artificial intelligence

## Arthi

Google I/O 2018 is the Alphabet Inc companys annual conference for developers. The keynote for the event just wrapped up. And as is usually the case, there were plenty of new developments in the Google and Android world.
Google is harnessing its Artificial Intelligence to power self-driving cars, surface smartphone apps before you ask for them, and make voice assistants that sound indistinguishable from humans. There were also updates to Android, Google Lens, Maps, and Newsbut the most important things Google is doing are invisible, happening underneath the surface of the products people use every day. 

Here You can see the keynote speech here

.

----------


## Bhavya

> Google I/O 2018 is the Alphabet Inc companys annual conference for developers. The keynote for the event just wrapped up. And as is usually the case, there were plenty of new developments in the Google and Android world.
> Google is harnessing its Artificial Intelligence to power self-driving cars, surface smartphone apps before you ask for them, and make voice assistants that sound indistinguishable from humans. There were also updates to Android, Google Lens, Maps, and Newsbut the most important things Google is doing are invisible, happening underneath the surface of the products people use every day. 
> 
> 
> 
> Here You can see the keynote speech here
> 
> .


Thank you for sharing this video down here Karthika, I didn't get the chance to Attend the event ,So I am happy to gather some information from this video

----------


## Shana

> Google I/O 2018 is the Alphabet Inc company’s annual conference for developers. The keynote for the event just wrapped up. And as is usually the case, there were plenty of new developments in the Google and Android world.
> Google is harnessing its Artificial Intelligence to power self-driving cars, surface smartphone apps before you ask for them, and make voice assistants that sound indistinguishable from humans. There were also updates to Android, Google Lens, Maps, and News—but the most important things Google is doing are invisible, happening underneath the surface of the products people use every day. 
> 
> Here You can see the keynote speech here
> 
> .


In fact, Google is sensing the current problems like health getting affected through too much phone usage and I'd say they've got the pulse of all Netizens in the world.

----------


## Arthi

> In fact, Google is sensing the current problems like health getting affected through too much phone usage and I'd say they've got the pulse of all Netizens in the world.


True, Google contribution in medical field really appreciatable. Instead of making normal persons life easier they are trying to make special needs people life normal. Its great!

----------


## Arthi

> Thank you for sharing this video down here Karthika, I didn't get the chance to Attend the event ,So I am happy to gather some information from this video


Its my pleasure!

----------

